# Top 5 mids to match with horns?



## Hermes (Sep 14, 2021)

I just have one the 8g40.I'm just curious about what everybody else's opinions are. It seems to me a lot of people like to recommend the JBL series but they seem to me to be like upper mid-range monsters not so much lower mid-range. I don't want just pure upper mid-rate frequencies I want something that can handle that kick drum and low drop tune guitars. I get it... there's only so much you can do with higher efficient mids... that's science but I'd like a mix between both something that is good for mid base and is efficient enough to match well with horns.. money no option your willing to spend whatever to get the absolute best speaker.. what are your top five 8-in mids to pair with full size horns?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

hey kounts,the only one I can think of off hand is the jl zr 800, which from. my understanding is pretty much unattainable,im currently using the *PRV AUDIO 8 Inch Midbass Speaker 8MB450-4 v2,it actually is doing very well for what im listening to*


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Stevens MB8 is a quality pick, B&C 8ndl51 is a great choice


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Your going to have a hard time beating the g40s

if you want better high midrange the 2118h is very nice, but it will struggle below 125hz fairly badly

thefe really isn’t a whole lot better then what you have now.... the b&c someone said is also good

When I had G 40s I noticed they like the gain to be down as much as you possibly can....

For a long time I ran it with the gain up at a moderate level where are usually put just about any speaker. And one day I was messing with stuff and I turned the gamAnd one day I was messing with stuff and I turned the gain down and I really didn’t lose volume the mid range just got super clear.....vocals were huge.

my advice to on that speaker, don’t try and make it a midbass driver try and make it a mid range driver first, as far as setting gains goes... and then use your sub and carefully shape it to the mid base portion (below 125 especially)

that thing is 95DB, it truly is one of the best speakers I’ve used with horns....
it does not want to be driven like a 87 DB speaker, you’ll end up EQ-ing The magic right out of it, making it sound gritty and spitty.... not saying that’s what you’re doing, it’s what I did before I figured that one out.


----------

